# Tonight is Shark Night.



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

That's the plan, people. 



Of course, unless I get distracted by something else, then tomorrow may be shark night. 

After being given expert advice by wrighttackle , I feel confident that we'll be dragging some sort of large beastie out of the water. 



We've got whole ladyfish for bait, and we'll be running them out to the edge of the sandbar in a raft. 



Results posted here as they come in.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

where are you going??


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck fellas, I will be off next week if your goin again, so will I.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck to ya, that is for sure the bait to take........Larry lets make something happen next week!


----------



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm on Pensacola Beach, about 1.5 miles east of the hotels. 



I went ahead today around 5PM, after catching a fresh ladyfish, and took my rig out via raft to the sandbar, and casted it off the deep side. Opened the bail, and brought the rod back and waited. 



Practically the whole time, I could feel tapping on the line, and when I finally brought it in about 800PM, there was *nothing* left. NOTHING!



So-



1) Did I start too early?

2) Did I not get my bait out deep enough?

3) Did some trash fish completely destroy my ladyfish?

4) Or did some giant, incredible fish steal my bait?



I await your answers, and I guess I'll try again tomorrow night.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Most likely #3



Ladyfish is not a very resilient bait. It usually has to be checked and re-baited quite often.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah i would go with #3, or crabs. Like he was saying ladyfish does need to be checked pretty often. What size hook are you using??


----------



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, the same story again tonight, but this time I checked it after 30 minutes, and it was gone...



I'm using a shark rig from Gulf Breeze tackle, and it's a huge hook. No idea what number it is though. 



Any other ideas on bait I can use?


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

maybe a bonita


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

screw gulf breeze suck and tickle. You need to get hooked up with one of us so we can show you how to make your own rig. As for the bait problem...it could be crabs, current...bad hook setup. We use anything from ladyfish, bonita, mullet, used hardtails the other night and got a run on each line. pay attention for the next shark trip that konz puts together and show up...you will learn everything you need to learn. I will send you a PM the next time me, my dad and brother go out. We have a kayak so we take the bait out on that.

Jeff


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Another tip is use zip-ties for big bait. It wont help when the crabs/bait stealers are bad, but it will help with hook placement and to keep the bait together if your bait gets smashed with no hook-set.


----------

